# John Deere 345 cranking problem



## dheadsm (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm working on a John Deere 345 riding mower with a liquid cooled, twin cylinder, FD611V Kawasaki engine, with a DOM 01/01. It has a peculiar problem with the starting circuit. The engine cranks with the key switch in the first position, (the run position). After an inspection of the wiring, I found and repaired two bare and shorted wires to the headlights. I then replaced the switch module, which had been replaced before. The engine cranked and started normally the first three or four times that I tried it, but now it has gone back to the same symptoms as before. The engine cranks in both the crank position and in the run position, and it will not start. Has anyone seen this type of problem? Is there an electrical diagram available for this machine? Any help that you can provide is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

See if these links help

http://jdpc.deere.com/pimages/MP19/MP19147________UN25AUG98.gif

http://jdpc.deere.com/pimages/MP14/MP14945________UN11SEP95.gif


----------

